# Spare Rib smoking: 3-2-1 vs. Masterbuilt video suggestion



## kryinggame (Dec 27, 2011)

I've noticed a good amount of questions regarding spare ribs and a lot of suggestions on using the 3-2-1 method. I understand that this is a guideline but by using this method, the ribs should be ready in around 6 hours (if cooked about 225 degrees).

Last night I viewed a video posted on the Masterbuilt website (http://www.masterbuilt.com/videos.html). This is the smoked chicken and ribs video. There, the host smoked spareribs at 225 degrees and he said it was cooked in 4 hours.

There's a huge difference of 2 hours between the 3-2-1 method vs. Masterbuilt's suggested cook time.  Now, I've cooked spareribs in my GOSM and they're usually ready in around 6 - 7 hours (at about 225 - 240 degrees).

Can someone offere a suggestion why Masterbuilt is saying that ribs can be cooked in 4 hours? Am I missing something here?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2011)

Take a bite out of one at the 4 hour mark & see what you think.


----------



## sprky (Dec 27, 2011)

I watched the video's numerous times. The ribs may be cooked, however I do not see where the meat has pulled back on the bones the 1/4 or so inch. In my own opinion they will be tougher and dryer. I have cooked ribs with out the 3-2-1 method and they do come out good just not as good. In all fairness the ribs are totally cooked at 5 hours, the last hour is to firm them back up after being foiled. Just my $0.02.

Another point my wife brought up was they are cooked on an electric smoker, could it be that it is more efficient then your propane or charcoal units. I guess this could also be true but I wouldn't think it would cut that much time off. She also commented that the ribs they were doing didn't look as good as mine did, they didn't bend like mine do when removed from smoker. Another indicator they are tougher. 

With out doing a side by side compression I can't say for certain that the ribs done by Master Built are better, same , or worse. The above is just my observations and opinions nothing more.


----------

